

25 yrs after Tyson lost to Douglas, why do we still have sympathy for the devil? - sergeant3
http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2015/2/11/7957523/mike-tyson-interview-history-background

======
strictnein
It's simple: his voice. He sounds like a cartoon character and that's
strangely endearing.

